# Disney Store Halloween is up!



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been checking everyday....can't wait to check it out!!!!!!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Sweeeet!! I can't wait to tell my mom!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

I was so excited when I saw them advertising Halloween today, I've been checking for the last week or so, and was dissapointed with what's up so far. Almost all the stuff in the Halloween Decor section (the Jim Shore pieces) have been up since the begining of the month.

I remember in high school getting excited around this time of August for the Halloween catalog to come. I still have several things like a Jack Skellington windsock and matching Halloween flag and doormat.


----------

